# Jojoba Oil



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone know of a good resource for reasonably priced jojoba oil? thanks, Dorit


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Last time I checked Columbus Foods had it back in stock.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, I saw that but I dont need that much, for this I am looking for 1 pound. But thanks. Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I try to order everything I will need for about 6 months so I am getting discounts and paying less for shipping. Otherwise I use who I trust and buying oils I don't buy on ebay or facebook etc.  www.bulkapothecary.com mountainroseherbs.com plus they have the most beautiful herb flowers for the tops of your soaps, in salt scrubs etc. But the expense of just purchasing 1 pound of something, it has to become part of my line for me to purchase it by the pound.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like The Jojoba Company. http://www.jojobacompany.com
I buy it by the gallon.
http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/http<i...7" class="inlineimg" />/www.jojobacompany.com


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Vicki, I hear you and I will be buying the 10lbs of Lavender from Lebermuth because I use so much of it. But the Jojoba oil is something new for me and Im not sure if I will continue to use it so I am trying to find the least expensive while I experiment. And that was indeed good advise. thanks. Dorit


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

You may be able to find it in a local health food store then. The first time I ever bought it was in an 8 oz bottle from a local store.


----------

